# molding custom 1/32 slot car bodies



## slotcarfan132 (Nov 15, 2010)

what is the best way to create a slot car body from scratch?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

are you considering recreating a diecast car in resin form? or are you talking about completely scratch building a slot car body from raw materials like sheet styrene plastic?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Lots of Options*

That's a wide open territory. I started out making molds for vacuforming and sculpting with fiberglass reinforced plaster. I would get something close to shape and scale and go from there. Since then I've moved more toward modeling, starting with something close to the shape of the finished car and use whatever I can find to get the finished look. I have used some off the wall stuff in creating a mold. Parts of a plastic fork became air scoops, louvers on the sides of sunglasses became vents on a hood, etc. Let your imagination roam. I use plaster, bondo, goop, styrene, brass, basically whatever works for that application to get the appearance of what I'm trying to create. If you are just starting out, try altering an existing body to different variant. One of my first HO cars was a 69 Firebird (Sizzler) that I altered the wheelbase and added more details to make it more accurate to a Trans Am racer. Start with some easier concepts and dive in as you get more comfortable and your skills get better. Check Bill Hall's Model Murdering thread for some great ideas and examples.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarfan132 (Nov 15, 2010)

*building a 1/32 slot car body from scratch*

thanks guys,sorry i've been away for awhile,but i'm barely working so money is worse than tight.had to put the hobby on hold,but thanks for your responses.yes i'd like to build a from scratch plastic slot car body.any tips would be appreciated.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would scope out slotto's thread... 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=292795

He's been doing it, and quite well I might add, in HO scale. If ever there was tips or tricks to fabricate a body from scratch in styrene, odds are you'll find them there.


----------

